# SA 2.5 Tivo w/ DirecTivo's - MRV?



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Okay, I have 4 hacked DirecTivo's, with 6.2 and MRV all working great.

When the Series 3 comes out, I plan to leave DirecTV and convert over to FIOS TV (or cable if FOIS TV isn't yet available). 

So... I bought my first SA Tivo yesterday, and want to integrate it into my MRV network. Questions:

1) Will a SA Tivo work with DirecTivo's for MRV?
2) If I turn encryption back on on my DirecTivo's, will an unmodified SA Tivo 2.5 MRV with my DirecTivo's?
3) Has anyone MRV'd between SA and DirecTivo's?

Thanks!
-Mark


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

1) There is no MRV between a superpatched vs not supperpatched Tivo
2) don't think it's that simple


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> 1) Will a SA Tivo work with DirecTivo's for MRV?


Yes, if both are superpatched.


> 2) If I turn encryption back on on my DirecTivo's, will an unmodified SA Tivo 2.5 MRV with my DirecTivo's?


No. An unhacked SA tivo can only MRV with other tivos registered on the same account at tivo.com.


> 3) Has anyone MRV'd between SA and DirecTivo's?


Yes.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Ahh... So, with a 2.5 SA Tivo, unless I want to solder a new PROM, there's no way to MRV with my DirecTivo's?

If so, any good places to get Series 2.0 SA Tivo's nowadays? eBay seems to have a pretty lame supply.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> Ahh... So, with a 2.5 SA Tivo, unless I want to solder a new PROM, there's no way to MRV with my DirecTivo's?


Right, if you want the whole thing to be a direct tivo-to-tivo MRV. You could extract shows from your dtivo with other tools, remux them as mpeg, then serve them back to the SA tivo with Galleon GoBack or TiVoDesktop. Going the other way, you'd have to extract with TiVoDesktop or Galleon TTG, then convert the .tivo files to .mpeg and serve them with tivoserver.


> If so, any good places to get Series 2.0 SA Tivo's nowadays? eBay seems to have a pretty lame supply.


Not that I know of. Perhaps check craigslist.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You might check the Tivo website. I seem to recall they were selling refurbished units there a while back. While it is possible to use MRV to transfer programs between a DTivo and a SA Tivo, there is one caveat that will prevent this from working. You cannot transfer shows from a DTivo that have Dolby Digital soundtracks to a SA Tivo. The show may transfer but you won't get any sound if you attempt to play it back on the SA Tivo since SA models do not have Dolby Digital decoding circuitry.


----------

